# rent allowance and moving house



## chameleon (16 Aug 2007)

Hello, 
Would be delighted if anyone could give me some info. I am currently renting a room for e75 in a house (with 6 other people) and receiving rent allowance. My lease is up soon and i'm thinking of getting a one bedroom flat - e165 a week. Will i get rent allowance for this or will they tell me to get a cheaper place with more people?

cheers for reading


----------



## gipimann (17 Aug 2007)

The amount of rent supplement you qualify for will depend on where you will be living.  There is a rent ceiling for different family sizes, and rent supplement cannot be paid if your rent exceeds that ceiling (unless there are exceptional circumstances).   The ceiling varies from place to place (e.g. Dublin has higher limits than a rural town).   

It's likely that e165 exceeds the limit for one person renting anywhere in the country.

Best person to check it out with is your Community Welfare Officer who can give you the best local advice.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (24 Aug 2007)

Hey the rent ceiling for a single person renting in a shared place is €90.  If you are going to live on your own then the rent limit of €130 per wk applys, so that flat you are hoping to move into won't be allowed by the welfare.  I know its so very little but that's the welfare system for ya.  Hope you find somewhere suitable.



chameleon said:


> Hello,
> Would be delighted if anyone could give me some info. I am currently renting a room for e75 in a house (with 6 other people) and receiving rent allowance. My lease is up soon and i'm thinking of getting a one bedroom flat - e165 a week. Will i get rent allowance for this or will they tell me to get a cheaper place with more people?
> 
> cheers for reading


 

​


----------



## Welfarite (27 Aug 2007)

NewLifeBegin said:


> Hey the rent ceiling for a single person renting in a shared place is €90. If you are going to live on your own then the rent limit of €130 per wk applys,​


 

HOw do you know this, when Gipimann says; "The amount of rent supplement you qualify for will depend on where you will be living. There is a rent ceiling for different family sizes, and rent supplement cannot be paid if your rent exceeds that ceiling (unless there are exceptional circumstances). The ceiling varies from place to place (e.g. Dublin has higher limits than a rural town)."​


----------



## NewLifeBegin (8 Sep 2007)

I know this as its on the welfare website ​


----------



## gipimann (9 Sep 2007)

Here's the link to the regulations on the DSFA website (Check out page 4 for the maximum rent limits which apply to each county).   

http://www.welfare.ie/topics/legis/si44_07.pdf

Adobe Reader needed to open the document.


----------

